# G2S 9mm slide not locking open after last round



## Chevyguy (1 mo ago)

Hello! New member here, and new to owning a pistol.
So here is my dilemma. I have a brand new G2S 9mm and the slide does not lock open after firing the last round. It happens every time with both of the 2 magazines I have that came with the gun.
I found the problem with the gun apart.
The small tab on the slide lock button does not make contact with the riser on the magazines. Pic below. Has anyone had the same problem?


----------



## Chevyguy (1 mo ago)

Anyone?


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

It's a Taurus


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I will say that Taurus quality is not really there.

All I can suggest is contacting Taurus. If it is happening with both magazines, then unless you want to buy a 3rd magazine and see if it still happened - you are at the mercy of contacting the manufacturer.

Unfortunately, they usually make you pay for shipping, which quickly adds to the price of that inexpensive firearm.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Chevyguy said:


> Anyone?


This may help, but the best bet is to contact Taurus. He gives tips on how the slide catch works, what may be giving issues, and disassembly.


----------



## Chevyguy (1 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I will say that Taurus quality is not really there.
> 
> All I can suggest is contacting Taurus. If it is happening with both magazines, then unless you want to buy a 3rd magazine and see if it still happened - you are at the mercy of contacting the manufacturer.
> 
> Unfortunately, they usually make you pay for shipping, which quickly adds to the price of that inexpensive firearm.



Very true about the shipping adding up on this inexpensive pistol. I'll give them a call anyway to see what they say. Thank you


----------



## Chevyguy (1 mo ago)

denner said:


> This may help, but the best bet is to contact Taurus. He gives tips on how the slide catch works, what may be giving issues, and disassembly.



Thank you for the video. I'll look into it more before I contact them.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Although not a major problem. You get what you pay for.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd likewise try cleaning the slide catch with Hoppes then lube real well and then work it up and down a bit to see if that works. Being a brand new pistol that may be all it needs. I had a S&W BG that had a sticky slide catch not allowing the slide to lock back. After cleaning and lubeing it, no more issues from then on out. Packing oil was the culprit. However, the BG .380 is a micro pistol.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That just plain ole looks "outta spec" to me. Either you magazines are not lining up, or the slide catch part is not the right size. It's not even coming close to the "pocket" on the follower.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I don't know if it's worth it to disassemble the gun and get that piece out and try to straighten it? I would shoot that pic to Taurus and see what they say?
I haven't had a Taurus in near 10 years- for that very reason. My experience with them has been 1 good out of 3.
I do hear (as I do frequent the Taurus forum) that customer service is good now?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Higgy Baby said:


> I don't know if it's worth it to disassemble the gun and get that piece out and try to straighten it? I would shoot that pic to Taurus and see what they say?
> I haven't had a Taurus in near 10 years- for that very reason. My experience with them has been 1 good out of 3.
> I do hear (as I do frequent the Taurus forum) that customer service is good now?


My Friend has a G2C. I have fired it a lot and like it. Recently he managed to damage one of his magazines by dropping onto a cement floor. He sent it back to Taurus and got a new sent to him no charge within a week. I would send yours back. Call first, I think they will send you a label. Let us know.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Yeah- in the pic- it is glaringly obvious what is wrong with this gun. The "slide catch"- is bent so far out it can not connect with the catch "lift" on the mag follower. 
I would certainly send that photo to Taurus. I'll bet you money- Taurus would want to fix that.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Higgy Baby said:


> Yeah- in the pic- it is glaringly obvious what is wrong with this gun. The "slide catch"- is bent so far out it can not connect with the catch "lift" on the mag follower.
> I would certainly send that photo to Taurus. *I'll bet you money- Taurus would want to fix that.*


I'm sure they would, whenever they get around to it.


----------

